# Digital Speedometer stuck at 25 MPH



## Kendallatwork (Jul 4, 2013)

I bought new 2017 Jetta S last weekend. Havn't had any problems with it except for the digital speedometer got stuck a few hours ago while accelerating. 

it's been several hours since it happened. The car has been turned off and on several times and it's still stuck. Dealership is closed until monday. I know next to nothing about cars - should I unplug the battery for a while to see if that fixes the issue? or leave it be and contact the dealership Monday? Searched google didn't find anything. It's not a big deal just a minor inconvenience

First it was stuck at 26, about an hour later it was stuck at 25. but it hasn't changed in several hours
http://imgur.com/a/pGYpq


----------



## MarkeyseJMundy (Aug 3, 2016)

If you really want to do it, then unplug the battery (START with the Negative first!), then the positive. Put a rag over the terminals or something to prevent them from accidentally touching. Then Zip tie the positive and negative terminals together for about 5-10 mins. This is so the energy can drain quicker and clear the capacitors from all of the car's computer systems. Then plug them back in (Start with the Positive first, then the negative), and tighten the connections. Start the car after that! If you don't feel comfortable, DON'T DO IT!!! I'm not responsible but only giving advice. 


Even if you get it working, you should still take it to the dealer and have them check it out, and by one of their better techs. They may need to switch out the Gauge module and put a new one on there, or it could be something more.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Kendallatwork said:


> I bought _*new 2017 Jetta *_S last weekend.


 Dealer tech (not VW) here: 
DO NOTHING. STOP. DO NOT MESS WITH IT. 
Reason: If you "fix" it with that battery reset you're planning, there may or may not be anything for the dealer tech to go on, when you bring it in. Not all issues set a fault to go on - and, if the problem isn't there when you bring it in, that can make it difficult (if not impossible) to diagnose it. 
Just leave it alone, and call the dealer Monday morning. A decent SA will say to themselves "okay, speedo is dead - and, on a week-old car. Priority!!! Get it in!"


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

cuppie said:


> Just leave it alone, and call the dealer Monday morning. A decent SA will say to themselves "okay, speedo is dead - and, on a week-old car. Priority!!! Get it in!"


This. I don't even understand why he's on the internet looking for a fix in a (literally) brand new car, especially when he admitted it's just an inconvenience. Weird.


----------



## ravendarat (May 24, 2013)

Yep just wait till you get it in to the dealer, you have warranty for a reason, may as well use it


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

NOW I look at the picture..... :facepalm: (in my defense, I don't think that anyone else clicked, either. Using the 'get share links' drop-down menu, then copying the text from the BBCode field, would have actually put the image in the thread here.) 

That isn't a "digital speedometer." That's the "Average Speed" display in the on-board computer, as denoted by the "circle with a line thru it" icon to the left. 
Nothing is broken. You can reset it (it'll go back to zero), or you can change the display to show something else. I generally leave my B5.5 on 'range.' 

Long story short: _read your owner's manual, sir_. This is explained there.


----------



## 432828 (Nov 21, 2008)

^^^ this

Scroll thru your MFD display with the <> keys on your steering wheel.. you can set it at digital current MPH or whatever else you choose


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

I saw the issue immediately, it's the AVERAGE speed..


----------

